

Ask YC: What precautions/steps does a site take before getting TechCrunched? - shafqat

Upgrading servers/memory? Just being on standby and monitoring usage? I've heard so much about the so-called TC effect, just wondering how to mitigate risks. Purely hypothetical of course ;-)
======
epi0Bauqu
Search google for techcrunch effect, and google blogs. It turns out it
actually isn't that much of an effect for most startups. So I wouldn't worry
about it unless you really can't handle any kind of spike.

------
aaroneous
Don't worry about it. There really isn't a TC effect like there's a
slashdotting or digg effect.

